# Cats and the Eastern Creek Quarantine Station Sydney



## Friggarina (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone know anything about the Sydney pet quarantine station? Is it clean? Are the employees friendly animal people? I'm a worried cat mom (as you can probably tell from previous posts) and if anyone has had pets (especially kitties) in this quarantine station I'd love to hear your opinions


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Friggarina said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the Sydney pet quarantine station? Is it clean? Are the employees friendly animal people? I'm a worried cat mom (as you can probably tell from previous posts) and if anyone has had pets (especially kitties) in this quarantine station I'd love to hear your opinions


Yeah I would love to hear about this too. I have heard good things about Melbourne, but nothing of Sydney. We will probably be flying in to Sydney.


----------



## cristina97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Would love to hear anything as well, sending my cat there in January!


----------



## Sonny22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Friggarina said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the Sydney pet quarantine station? Is it clean? Are the employees friendly animal people? I'm a worried cat mom (as you can probably tell from previous posts) and if anyone has had pets (especially kitties) in this quarantine station I'd love to hear your opinions


Did anyone ever reply to you regarding the above? What was your personal experience with the station?


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

Sydney and Perth quarantine stations are going to be shut.
Sydney is a horrible place, that I do not have a good word to say...abt the way it's run , and the staff. 
my dog came out extremely underweight, even though they kept assuring me her weight was stable...she is a small 5 kg jack russell terrier, that lost over one kg !!!!!
Also they managed to mix her discharge date up, so we booked a flight to Brisbane to be told two hours before she was supposed to board that she wouldn't be released till the day after....
So bad experience all round!!!


----------



## Sonny22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sydney and Perth quarantine stations are going to be shut.
> Sydney is a horrible place, that I do not have a good word to say...abt the way it's run , and the staff.
> ...


Oh NO! You're kidding... This is the worst news I could ever hear! I have two little Yorkshire terriers. And if you have any experience with them, you would know how fragile and dependent they are. I've been worried about this for so long. Now hearing this is so sad! 

What do you mean they will be shut?? So where will the new quarantine be??


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
The only quarantine station left eventually will be Melbourne, this is supposed to be very good....sorry but this was my experience with my dog, maybe other ppl have positive ones, everyone is different....maybe put your dogs at Melbourne.....


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Additionally I'm presuming you have started to have your dogs vaccinated ....your dog has relevant vaccines, then 180 days later a further blood test for the uptake of Rabies vaccine, before you can import them to Australia....


----------



## Sonny22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Additionally I'm presuming you have started to have your dogs vaccinated ....your dog has relevant vaccines, then 180 days later a further blood test for the uptake of Rabies vaccine, before you can import them to Australia....


Yeah we have an agent doing all that to make sure we don't miss anything. Will the Sydney station be shut before the end of the year? It's really going to suck if my dogs are in Melbourne and I'm in Sydney... 
Gosh it's almost like I'm importing furniture... So sad...


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Not sure, google it or ring them....we was informed by a local kennel place....who also stated how bad Sydney was....so it's not just me either....
Sorting my dog out was more important than furniture....all eventually turned out well )


----------



## Sonny22 (Jan 28, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Not sure, google it or ring them....we was informed by a local kennel place....who also stated how bad Sydney was....so it's not just me either....
> Sorting my dog out was more important than furniture....all eventually turned out well )


Alright. Thanks for all the info... Lets see how this goes...


----------

